
Flu Vaccine Selections Suggest This Year’s Shot May Be Off the Mark - smaddali
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/flu-vaccine-selections-suggest-this-years-shot-may-be-off-the-mark/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Flu vaccines reduce your odds of going to the doctor by 40-60%. It is still
worthwhile to get the flu shot. [https://www.cdc.gov/flu/vaccines-
work/vaccineeffect.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/flu/vaccines-
work/vaccineeffect.htm)

~~~
CodeWriter23
On that page they apparently cherry picked from two years of their own data.
See bar chart mid-way through this page. [https://www.cdc.gov/flu/vaccines-
work/effectiveness-studies....](https://www.cdc.gov/flu/vaccines-
work/effectiveness-studies.htm)

